# Need a Part



## warezaholic (Aug 8, 2012)

I am the owner of an old, heavy, Browning Mirage FPS MA4C, and need a part or 2. Right now I am looking for a rihgt handed, hand grip handle. If anybody can steer me to one can you let me know? If I am allowed to post it, here's my eMail -- 

[email protected]

Oh, and if anyone tell me about how fast this bow can throw a 32" Easton Super Slam 2312 (I think 100 grain per inch) with 100 gr tip when set at 28" draw at 80# draw weight? I have read that many bows at 70# draw weight shoot at about 300fps + - 10

Thanks Joe (warezaholic)


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

I doubt the Browning will hit 300, esp with those arrows, 10 grains per inch sounds more reasonable then 100 lol
Good luck on finding a handle for it, Id suggest trying Ebay 

BD


----------



## warezaholic (Aug 8, 2012)

I am probably suffering from "bfat bfinger csyndrome"; the arrow weight was a typo, the exact arrow weight is approximately 300gr total which is as you quoted, 10gr per inch. I would however, like to uncover the truth about the arrow speeds at 60, 70 and 80 lbs draw weight @ 28 inch draw.

I already tried eBay for the hand grip. I tried every search variation and wording I culd think of (but sometimes my thinking gears get stripped). I'll try asking some of the LARGE sporting chains such as Bass Pro Shops, as soon as I can get the dern arcery departmein to pick up my calls (the opporator keeps telling me this is the gun and archey dpts. busiest time of year).

I might even post on Craigs for "WANTED this bow for parts"

See y'all soon:


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

PSE bought all of the Browning Archery assets. Give them a call. You could have a grip made but it would not be worth the $$$$.


----------



## warezaholic (Aug 8, 2012)

That would explain why all my efforts to contct Browning Archery was a bust!


----------



## warezaholic (Aug 8, 2012)

I came into this "OLD" Browning Mirage FPS MA4C and finding parts that I do, or will need, is proving very difficult! I have resigned to the fact that I'll have to make my own hand grip, but I really would like to find a users / owners manual. That should give some basic info.

I always feel the need to know everything about the things I bown or things that interest me! I used to think that the WEB would furnish any information I sought but, facts about this old bow seems to have been filed away somewhere in the "FBI X-Files" ... :-}

If anyone has or had this bow please tell me you have the manual and can pass it on!!! I can't even find out the length of the bowstring that will soon need to be replaced. I also want to know the precise adjustments to set the draw weight; nas it stands I just make equal turns until I feel comfortable. 

Greatfully, Joe


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

If you have an old bow and enjoy it and just want to hunt using what you have putting some money into it is worth it. Older bows are fast enough to propel an arrow that will take game. Newer bows are faster but not fast enough to require 200,300 % price jump. In the 80's buy a fast setup for 250 to 300 bucks, now you have to lay out 1000 bucks and more. Plus ratings were change to deceive less knowledgable archers. Bow companies are like the Oil companies they have made their fortune. Hats off all you hunting with older bows, keep your money in your pocket . The owner of the archery shop can find things you really need instead of a new 1000 dollar bow.


----------



## warezaholic (Aug 8, 2012)

I totally agree, Older is usually just as effective as the newer bows, Being that my bow can deliver up to 80# I am as likely take down game just as cleanly as a high $ setup. I am nearly properly tuned and am getting a 15" grouping at 20yds with 65# and 28"draw...

I am hoping that someone can stear me to a manual (Browning Mirage FPS MA4C)


Thanks Joe


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

So PSE was no help? I hope that 15" group was a typo. Let me state that today's bows are sooo much better than bows made just 12 years ago it is not a fair comparison. There are some stellar bows that will not break the bank either. With the hard draw stops and efficient designs you no long need 80+ to achieve blinding speed with quiet reliable performance. I shot 85# for almost 17 years so I do know. That stated make what you have work for you, the deer does not care what it was killed with, ask one. Try doing a Google search for the manual, sometimes there are PDFs floating out there.


----------



## warezaholic (Aug 8, 2012)

OK Folks, 

I'm Outa Here. Peace Out!


----------

